# Anyone who has had ectopic pain?



## WannaB

Im probably worrying over nothing, but thats the beauty of BnB, I can ask a silly question and get an answer!:haha: Ive had a dull pain all day on my left hand side, just below where my rib cage ends and also dull pain in my back on the left hand side, Ive been gassy, but releasing the gas doesnt make the pain go away. I got a bfp five days ago but the line is still as feint as it was in the beginning, af was due today but didnt show an now I have this dull ache, if anyone has had ectopic pain does this sound familar or am I being a paranoid twat??!!:haha:


----------



## Tulip

Sorry but I can't help with the paranoid bit :rofl:

hope everythings ok x


----------



## WannaB

Honestly its probably absolutley nothing Tulip, Im just having a panic post! :rofl: Just sticking in my brain that all those frers have not gotten darker in 5 friggen days! Im going to busting the docs door down come Monday morning, I tell ya! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

Ah yes the infamous Puppet Docs LMFAO!!


----------



## WannaB

Ahh yes I thank the fertility gods for giving them to me, they would do a beta hcg on my dog if I asked them to! :rofl:


----------



## maratobe

i think the doc will prob just give you good news that you already know hahaha! good luck!!! xxx


----------



## FBbaby

WannaB, I read your journal. I think at this stage nothing can indicate whether you are having a slow growing healthy pregnancy (totally possible), a chemical or an ectopic. Ectopics can show themselves in many ways depending on where it is located anyway but my understanding was that at least to start with, hcg levels grow similarly to a normal pregnancy and pain would normally be a bit further along. 

I had a suspected ectopic last May -but then they consider a possible ectopic automatically if they don't see a sac-, and like you, I was full of fear at the idea of getting the shot and not being able to ttc for 3 months. I was 38 then and 3 months, or worse 6 if it doesn't work first time was the equivalent of the same in years!. The consultant did reassure me though that in 50% of cases, especially when hcg levels are low, the ectopic dissolves itself like a normal miscarriage. This is what happened to me, well, that is if it was an ectopic in the first place since they never sow anything anywhere, just the hcg levels that 'proved' I was pg. By the way, in my case, my line on the frer was as dark as the test, and that was at 9dpo and not fmu.

Try not to let your anxieties take over, I know, easy to say, and I really hope your next poas will reassure you :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Nice work FB x

Michelle - might just be a corpus luteum cyst that's giving you the niggles xx


----------



## WannaB

FBbaby said:


> WannaB, I read your journal. I think at this stage nothing can indicate whether you are having a slow growing healthy pregnancy (totally possible), a chemical or an ectopic. Ectopics can show themselves in many ways depending on where it is located anyway but my understanding was that at least to start with, hcg levels grow similarly to a normal pregnancy and pain would normally be a bit further along.
> 
> I had a suspected ectopic last May -but then they consider a possible ectopic automatically if they don't see a sac-, and like you, I was full of fear at the idea of getting the shot and not being able to ttc for 3 months. I was 38 then and 3 months, or worse 6 if it doesn't work first time was the equivalent of the same in years!. The consultant did reassure me though that in 50% of cases, especially when hcg levels are low, the ectopic dissolves itself like a normal miscarriage. This is what happened to me, well, that is if it was an ectopic in the first place since they never sow anything anywhere, just the hcg levels that 'proved' I was pg. By the way, in my case, my line on the frer was as dark as the test, and that was at 9dpo and not fmu.
> 
> Try not to let your anxieties take over, I know, easy to say, and I really hope your next poas will reassure you :hugs:

Thankyou so much for taking the time to write that FBbaby!:hugs: As I said Im probably just worrying over nothing, its just all these feint frers that are doing my head in!:wacko: The line was exactly the same this morning, no lighter, no darker. I will just have to sit tight till tommorrow!:dohh:


----------



## 2016

I have had an ectopic at 5w and didn't get any pain. You certainly woudn't feel anything at 4+1. If anything it is the corpus luteum cyst which can get a bit unruly at times so it's always best to go to the docs so I can monitor it.
If you are interested, the reason I thought mine was ectopic was that I had purple (yes purple) spotting like prune juice TMI! That is apparently blood from the tubes.
I am sure I have seen you reassure many others worrying about lines not getting darker - we are not scientists in a lab so many things could make the actual line vary in colour. Bug your doc for a beta so you can enjoy the good news!


----------



## WannaB

Thanks 2016!:hugs: Wil be on their doorstep this morning asking for some bloods! The lines still havnt gotten any darker, I can handle it if it fails again, but its really bugging me that it might be a bit more sinister than that, if they dont draw bloods I will be doing it myself!:haha:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Did you ever find out what this was? I'm having it now.


----------



## WannaB

I had a miscarriage with that one, seems so long ago! But as you can see a happy ending! If you can't possibly be pregnant, its also around the same area for gall bladder and liver pain, if it persists get to your doc hun!:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I have already miscarried. I passed the sac on Friday, but I just started having this horrible pain. I feel better knowing you had it. I am a little worried about it ending up being ectopic (because of the strange pain), even though I know it is unlikely since I passed the sac. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## WannaB

Sorry you had to go through that hun!:hugs: This thread was my third pregnancy and third m/c trying to conceive this LO I have now, I had another MMC, in March 2010, which resulted in a D&C, and then fell pregnant straight away with this little wonder! I don't know how far along you were, but there are all sorts of residual pains/symptoms that hang around till hormone levels and your body settle. I would just keep an eye on the pain, if it gets too much or too persistant you could have tissue that hasn't passed and it might need attention, so get to your docs. Hope it eases up soon for you hun.:hugs:


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Congratulations on your little miracle! Did you do anything differently, or did you just keep trying and eventually you had a successful pregnancy? I hope you don't mind me asking. Just looking for some hope.


----------



## WannaB

My Doctor put me on heparin shots as soon as I found out I was pregnant the 5th time, did that daily for 3 months along with progesterone and baby aspirin daily. I had been on the progesterone and baby aspirin before and still miscarried, but the heparin was new to the mix, its just a stronger blood thinner. Can't say for sure if it was the meds that worked or it was just a pregnancy that was finally viable iykwim?! But something eventually clicked!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

How awesome that you kept trying and finally got to hold your baby in your arms :flower: Thanks for the info, I hope my next one is my lucky one!


----------



## Niamh22

i had eptopic at 5 weeks had shoulder pain for 2 days then collapsed im pain. i dint think any thing of the shoulder pain and my test kept getting darker which i thought was odd


----------

